# Anyone Been Out?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can't say I've talked to anyone who's been on Sak lately, just curious what people are seeing with the accesses and fishing in general?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Seriously nobody? :lol: :huh:


----------



## Rod (Feb 20, 2003)

Fished this past weekend out of Dakota Waters. Used the ramp at Beulah Bay also. Lake is up about 2 feet over the past two weeks according to the locals. Went west and fished in Beaver Bay. Guys on the water said they did really well Thursday and Friday (doesn't anybody have to frigging work). Naturally Sat was slow. We took 6, lost a couple of nice ones. Caught them in 11 feet, plain snell with a leech. Sunday the wind blew (naturally). Caught 9 but didn't catch our first fish until 1 pm. 6 ft to 9 ft, long lining jigs and minnows seemed to be the ticket.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris,

I've been on DL the past few outings. It has been very good in the last week or so. Lots of eager fish. I am going to be in New Mexico for the next 8 days, but I will be camping with the kids as soon as I get back. Either Sakakawea or DL. If I go to Sak, it has to be nice weather because we will be tenting it. We will stay at Woodland Resort on DL and rent a room if we head East. Later. Stizo


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fished the east end last night for a couple of hours. We ended up catching 8 so eyes. The biggest was 28", a couple "dinks", but the rest were nice for the table. 
4 to 12 feet. Jigs and lindys. 
Wow! what a lightning show on the way home!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If you ever have room I would love to go!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> If you ever have room I would love to go!!


You bet. I'll let you know!


----------

